# Christmas at Kneesworth (Wednesday 15th)



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK, I've just got off the phone from speaking to Demos (I think thats how you spell it!) and decided that the best date would be the 15th - that means that I will miss our works do - how dedicated is that :roll: , so who is up for this then? As its a special time of year then lets see some partners come along as well.

Lets make this one Kneesworth Christmas meet to remember.

The food will be the same as normally available plus there will also be the traditional Christmas turkey etc.

The full address and map below for those who are considering coming but have not been before:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10)

Map here

The list so far:
Graham and Hazel
Paulb
Mayur and Mayur's father Moti
Norman and Tina
Chip_iTT
NaughTTy
Roy and Steph
was
XXMetal
moley and Bunny
markTT225
spilmah
scoTTy and Kate
SBJ
Terri_TT
JampoTT


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Should be able to make it - I start my new job tomorrow, so that permitting, I'll be there.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry for not being able to make it for the last few meets.
I'm fine for the 15th and look forward to meeting Santa and his helpers.
Mayur


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent, thats a good start 

If anyone is considering bringing their partners then please can you let me know as I have to let Demos know as regards food.

Thanks,

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Please add me for the traditional Turkey feast :wink:

Norman


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I'll be there ... assuming I'm not in Rotherham!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll try to get to this one - may even ask Mrs NaughTTy if she fancies coming too 

Can't remember - do they have anything vegetarian on the menu (She would kill me if I dragged her along and they had nothing for her to eat :wink: )

Not sure I'll be in a TT by then but I can only hope :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

They do vegy stuff as my wife asked the same question 

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> They do vegy stuff as my wife asked the same question
> 
> Graham


In that case I'll ask her along


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So far, so good..... I'll find out next week when I start my new job when their Xmas do is - so long as it isn't the 15th....!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yup, I reckon I can make this


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Was thinking I could make this, until I looked at my diary and found I'm going to (strangely) "Grahams' leaving do". Weird :roll:


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Turkey for me please !! :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

nutts said:


> Was thinking I could make this, until I looked at my diary and found I'm going to (strangely) "Grahams' leaving do". Weird :roll:


OH NO   Mark, do you know something I don't :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

1 more for the list mate


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We're hopeing to make but I've got a lot on that day.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I will try to make it, if something gives at work 

If not enjoy it everyone and see you in the New Year

E


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm in Nottingham that day. So hopefully I'll be able to make it.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

also hoping (yet again) to make it subject to work!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Yep, please put me down and hopefully Bunny too as she's not working late on that day. I'll confirm ASAP.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Put me on the list please Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Better take Mrs NaughTTy off the list Graham.

She didn't seem too keen on "spending the evening talking about TTs" - I tried to persuade her that it's nothing like that but then out came the "We can't get a baby sitter anyway" line :roll:

BTW - Hope you don't mind me turning up in a Focus


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've updated the list as far as I can at the moment. If all the 'Possible' and 'Maybe' could let me know as soon as possible then that would be much appreciated. I do understand that some won't know until nearer the time because of workloads etc.

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Graham,

I can confirm that Bunny and I will be a definite.

Thanks.

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks m8 :wink:

Graham


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Graham,

I should be able to make this one  , all being well. One of my dogs is due to have puppies  on the 13th, as long as they have arrived and everything goes well, I will be with you all on the 15th.

Take care all

Sam XX


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thats excellent news Sam - about you being able to come and the puppies as well 

See you there.

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham please add Tina to the list as well.


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Thats excellent news Sam - about you being able to come and the puppies as well
> 
> See you there.
> 
> Graham


Thanks Graham, Lookforward to seeing everybody b4 Christmas, and just a BIT!!! chuffed about the Puppies LOL 

Sam XX


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Graham please add Tina to the list as well.


Added Norm

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We're 95% sure for it now so please add us to the list.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

You and Kate are now added Paul 

It's starting to look good now, 18 confirmed with some more to still confirm.

Who's going to be Santa then - not me cos I'm too thin, haven't got a white beard and I'm fresh out of Reindeer :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Add me please! 

SBJ


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Your on the list Simon.

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Graham, please add my dad Moti to the list as he will accompany me.
Ta again.
Mayur


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

<sigh> - it had to happen - my first new job "team meeting" and Xmas beers are on the afternoon and evening of the 15th respectively, so I can't make Kneesworth 

Clive


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oooh Clive, too bad m8, can't you sneak out at about 8 ish :?

If not then we will see you next year for the January bash maybe.

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Oooh Clive, too bad m8, can't you sneak out at about 8 ish :?
> 
> If not then we will see you next year for the January bash maybe.
> 
> Graham


If I can, I will..... but might not look good as it's a brand new job


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I will be phoning Demos at the weekend with potential numbers - we have 20 confirmed at the moment, there are still a few Kneesworth regulars which have not yet confirmed. If you can, please let me know by the weekend if you can make it or not.

Thanks,

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Graham,

As it stands at the moment, I'm gonna have to cry off - its the only chance my folks have got to come and visit me in Hatfield


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thats a shame Tim but your folks do come first, let me know if anything changes though where you may be able to come.

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Thats a shame Tim but your folks do come first, let me know if anything changes though where you may be able to come.
> 
> Graham


I've not seen them since April / May 

I'll let you know if anything changes tho...

If I don't get there, I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas in advance...


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I/we hope to make it Graham :? things are a bit up in the air at the moment to say the least.

I may have to go up to Warrington to collect my bimmer after I crashed it on the M6/M62 last week. Also to explain to the dealer that I've had a brick thrown through the window of their brand new loan car, damaging the interior and scratching/denting a door 

I could do with a night out 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Cheers Colin, lets hope that you can both make it - haven't seen you for a while now, keep us informed. Hope that your dealer is understanding
:roll:

Graham


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Graham, really hope to be there 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Update: Back up in the air for me too, as my folks might have to cancel. My nan has been admitted to hospital for a few days and they're needed back at home


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Colin, sounds like you could do with a night out, cars a bricks rarely go together well :?

Clive, i've sent you a pm.

Graham, i'll bring my Christmas singing Scooby along to get every one in the festive mood 

Roy.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Roy, bring the singing Scooby along if you really must   . while your at it you might put some Swissol goodies in your boot in case some of us (like me :roll: ) want to treat ourselves to some early Christmas presents :wink:

Tim, thats OK m8 - just keep me informed either way and I hope your Gran is OK.

Terri_TT says she could be popping in too so a traditional Kneesworth first time welcome from us all - like she buys the first round - only joking Terri :lol:

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ok - deffo can't make it now (the hope has gone!) as I'm in London till 10:30 and then getting the train to Reading :-/


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Sorry you can't make it Clive - Happy New Year anyway m8 and see you next year!

Graham


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Graham, can you add my wife to the list please.

Roy, loading the car full of Christmas Swissol goodies as we speak [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Roy, whats your wifes name?

Graham


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Ok - deffo can't make it now (the hope has gone!) as I'm in London till 10:30 and then getting the train to Reading :-/


Like you, it is my office's Christmas do in the London Zoo (I am not kidding you). We are going ape in a night full with belly dancers, food, dancing and casino. Should be fun.


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Graham, my wife's name is Steph.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks Roy, Steph is now on the list.

Graham


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> Terri_TT says she could be popping in too so a traditional Kneesworth first time welcome from us all - like she buys the first round - only joking Terri :lol:


I would rather that than the head flushed down the loo 

Tap water all round is it? 

:-*


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> ...I would rather that than the head flushed down the loo
> 
> Tap water all round is it?
> 
> :-*


errr, I think you will find Terri that the Kneesworth Crew constitution says in section 'First Timers', sub section 'Initiation', para 2.1 that and I quote:

"All first time attendees shall in the first instance buy all other attendees (whether first time or not) a drink of there choice, once these drinks have been consumed and the regular attendees have shown their appreciation by upturning their empty glass on top of their heads, then it shall be known that the first time attendee will then be taken from the bar area and marched to the nearest male toilet and have his or her head flushed down the toilet until such time that they (the first time attendee) pledges an allegiance to The Kneesworth Crew".

A copy of the allegiance is available upon request.

I trust that this is acceptable to you :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Sadly, again I can't make it...maybe things will change in the New Year


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> then it shall be known that the first time attendee will then be taken from the bar area and marched to the nearest male toilet and have his or her head flushed down the toilet until such time that they (the first time attendee) pledges an allegiance to The Kneesworth Crew".


 [smiley=oops.gif] Sorry Graham but due to the Court injunction served on me only last week :roll:

I am no longer allowed to 'visit' male toilets :wink:

 :-*


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> ...to the nearest male toilet...


Can you enlighten me on how you can tell the sex of a toilet? :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yep, no problem m8. All down to logos. You get a picture of a man on the male toilets and a picture of a female on the erm - femail toilets - that simple 

Just begs the question - have you been using the correct toilets all these years? :roll: :wink:

Or did you mean does the toilet have a femine or masculin meaning as in a ship being a female? Now this could be a great competition for wednesday, to see if we can define what is masculin or feminine in any named objects.

It'll be harmless enough though because Vlastan is not coming to this meet, he's going to be at London Zoo in the evening :roll: :roll:

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My yes/no saga has now played itself out... and turned into a YES!

The big blue bus will make its first Kneesworth meeting, although I can't promise it will be anything like "clean", I'm afraid...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent news! Don't worry about the clean bit, mine is going to be covered in crap as well . I'll put you back on the list, is it going to be just you? :roll:

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:



> Excellent news! Don't worry about the clean bit, mine is going to be covered in crap as well . I'll put you back on the list, is it going to be just you? :roll:
> 
> Graham


Yeah just me...

unless you think I should bring the dogs along for a laugh


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> unless you think I should bring the dogs along for a laugh


Wots that we can bring the dogs along 










Only kiddin, they won't fit in the TTR. Mind we could bring the dogmobile :wink:

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Knock 10% of my chance of attending. I'm having to take the car over to AMD on Wednesday as it's just had a dyno that's 60bhp down.

I have every intention of making it but..... :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > unless you think I should bring the dogs along for a laugh
> ...


Maybe next year we have an event where we can all bring our dogs with us. It will be mad...all this bum sniffing.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nick, forgive me for asking but why were you posting this at 3.14 in the morning? Are your dogs keeping you up :roll:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just to let you all know that I've contacted Demos with the numbers for tomorrow and if everyone turns up we will have a grand total of 22 - excellent. 

See you all tomorrow.

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> See you all tomorrow.


What time Graham ?

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Normal time m8, meet up for about 7 to 7.30pm.

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Norman


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Thanks to Graham's request i've had a good rummage through my stores of goodies and i'll be bringing the following tonight all discounted.

MC2 multiclean all purpose cleaner 1.5ltrs, 33%off. Â£5
Wax Wizard micro-fibre polishing/finishing cloths, green and yellow, 25%off. Â£3 
Swissol car bath, high quality car shampoo concentrate 250mls, 10%off. Â£11.69
Swissol wash towel, pure cotton, 10%off. Â£3.59

Plus any Swissol orders placed tonight should still make christmas delivery, 10%off.
Also anyone wishing to book a full Swissol valet for next year, 20%off.

Regards, Roy


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Any regulars in convoy from anywhere near Hatfield?


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

If I get there about 7.30, will I have to eat on my own??  or will there still be people ordering? 

BTW: Puppies arrived on Sat Night, and all is well, Mother and 3 pups are doing really well.

See you all tonight, safe journey's

Sam XX


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

If you get there for 7.30 Sam that will be fine, most people will be arriving between 7 and 7.30.

See you tonight.

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

It was terrific meeting everyone tonight. The Kneesworth crew are a special and committed lot.

I hope everyone got back home safely.

A big thankyou to Graham for organising the meet and liasing wiith Demos etc.

Have a Wonderful Christmas everyone!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Seconded etc. Once again another great meet and some new faces. A great time had by all....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for a great night last night everyone - Big thanks to Graham for organising - Shame you had to wait 'til last for your food though :roll:

Nice to meet you finally Terri - who carried you back to your room in the end? :lol: :wink:

Looking forward to seeing everyone in the New Year - Hopefully back in a TT  (I nearly parked the Focus in the line of TTs last night but thought better of it :wink: )

Tim, where did you go when you left the pub? I'm sure you caught up and followed me up to the first roundabout......but you let before me :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I turned left out of the pub, belted down the road, and did a u-turn at the level crossing...

No particular reason


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry I missed this one  , I got called away on business yesterday. Hope this wasn't a problem Graham :? Happy Christmas to all the Kneesworthers and see you all in the new year. [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ah - makes sense now 

Oh how I miss wanting to do things like that - not quite the same in the Focus  :roll: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ahh... was yours the S plate Focus in front then? I thought it might have been paulb, but wasn't his reg...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yeah - that was me trundling along at 60 

I thought it was an S4 behind me - all became clear when we came off the r'bout and you blasted past :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

hehehehe cool


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Sorry to have missed yet another meet. Merry Christmas to you all and hope to get to see you all soon!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> who carried you back to your room in the end? :lol: :wink:
> 
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

thanks for a great evening everybody  it was good meeting you all again and some new faces too 

Graham, cheers for pulling it all together, now get busy in the garage :wink:

Hope to see you all in the New Year 8)

was


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, good to see everyone again.

Have a happy Christmas [smiley=santa.gif].

Thanks for organising it again Graham.

I might even try and get there with a clean car on time, next time 

See you all in the new year.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for turning up last night to make another excellent evening with the Kneesworth Crew, a special 'Hurrah' to Terri for turning up all the way from Reading - I trust you slept OK Terri :wink:

For those who didn't manage to speak to Mayur's father Moti, you missed out on what I can only describe as an amazing fountain of knowledge and worldly experiances - I could have listened to him all night.

I've got a great shot of Norman, Simon and Was but for some reason I can't seem to post any pics in the gallery as I keep getting an error page come up. It would make a great 'What caption would you put to this picture' kind of picture. I'll try later on to see if I can solve the problem.

Anyway, Hazel and I wish you all a great Christmas and a happy New Year and look forward to seeing you all next year at the January bash.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Graham for organising and everyone for their participation.

It rounded off a great day. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Graham for organising yet another splendid Kneesworth Crew do.

Bunny and I had a great time. It was nice seeing all the familiar faces as well as new ones like Terri.

Have a great Xmas everyone and see you all next year.

Bunny and Moley
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> For those who didn't manage to speak to Mayur's father Moti, you missed out on what I can only describe as an amazing fountain of knowledge and worldly experiances - I could have listened to him all night.


Maybe he is closer to your age and you could talk easier to each other. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

moley said:


> It was nice seeing all the familiar faces as well as new ones like Terri.


  It's been along time since my face has been called new 

Thank you very much :wink:

:-*


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > For those who didn't manage to speak to Mayur's father Moti, you missed out on what I can only describe as an amazing fountain of knowledge and worldly experiances - I could have listened to him all night.
> ...


Age has/had nothing to do with Graham's post. He merely made a statement.

Vlastan, once again you post utter rubbish? You comment on things you know little about and infact have nothing really positive or meaningful to state.

BTW, do most of us a favour and for once don't reply to this post. JUST READ AND TAKE IN WHAT I HAVE STATED!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mayur said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


I was making a joke you idiot!! And I don't take orders from you...sorry that I replied. :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Here's the picture I mentioned earlier of Was, Simon and Norman (thanks to Mayur for hosting it) and what I thought they may have been thinking at the time, what's your thoughts :roll:

HERE

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I was making a joke you idiot!! And I don't take orders from you...sorry that I replied. :wink:


Mayur's father is such a remarkable man - knowledgeable, polite and friendly. It's a pity you weren't there Nick. You would never have made that "joke".

Moley & Bunny


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Here's the picture I mentioned earlier of Was, Simon and Norman (thanks to Mayur for hosting it) and what I thought they may have been thinking at the time, what's your thoughts :roll:
> 
> HERE
> 
> Graham


LOL  Excellent Graham.

Moley & Bunny


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Here's the picture I mentioned earlier of Was, Simon and Norman (thanks to Mayur for hosting it) and what I thought they may have been thinking at the time, what's your thoughts :roll:
> 
> HERE
> 
> Graham


Excellent picture. :lol: :lol:



> Mayur's father is such a remarkable man - knowledgeable, polite and friendly. It's a pity you weren't there Nick. You would never have made that "joke".


I never made a joke about Mayur's dad. Where does this come from?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I never made a joke about Mayur's dad. Where does this come from?


True, but your comment could be misconstrued.

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Vlastan, its scary that you really don't know the conotations of so much of what you state on a public forum. Enough said... I have better things to do than start giving you lessons in manners and behaviour. End of issue.

Graham, one things for sure, none of these characters are applying for Santa's job this year! Hehehe...can you imagine Norman as Santa and that look! He'd sort the little brats who visit his groto out in a flash.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Here's the picture I mentioned earlier of Was, Simon and Norman (thanks to Mayur for hosting it) and what I thought they may have been thinking at the time, what's your thoughts :roll:
> 
> HERE
> 
> Graham


 :lol: :lol:

you were spot on m8


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Sorry i couldnt make it guys, it would have been my last chance to show off the TT as the new car is arriving on thursday


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham et al

Yet another great event [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , thanks for organising and everyone for turning up.

Superb picture -  Bah humbug.....

Mayur  - "You want WHAT for Christmas" [smiley=santa.gif]

Happy holiday to one and all [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Norman & Tina


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

pgtt said:


> Sorry i couldnt make it guys, it would have been my last chance to show off the TT as the new car is arriving on thursday


...and the new car is?


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Graham, thanks again for another great evening, sorry to arrive late, bloody job!
Kate & Paul, great news, all my best wishes to you both.

AS to the picture Graham it looks like Simons thinking " I've still got half a glass of drink left the other two have finshed, if I wait a bit longer they might get a round in"

Merry Christmas to all,
Phill


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > It was nice seeing all the familiar faces as well as new ones like Terri.
> ...


Hehehe... I think I spotted you at the far end of the table...


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

jampott said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > moley said:
> ...


That's funny  that's where I spotted you too


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> Here's the picture I mentioned earlier of Was, Simon and Norman (thanks to Mayur for hosting it) and what I thought they may have been thinking at the time, what's your thoughts :roll:
> 
> HERE
> 
> Graham


Simon : " Did I just hear someone break wind"

Norman: " Did i just smell something"

Was: " It was'nt me" (al la Shaggy voice!)


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Graham

Thanks again for a fab evening, good to see everyone again and to meet new people too 

A very Happy Christmas to you all, see you all again in the New Year

Sam XX


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

> AS to the picture Graham it looks like Simons thinking " I've still got half a glass of drink left the other two have finshed, if I wait a bit longer they might get a round in"


 :lol:

Really bad picture of the three wise men.  At least I got "special" treatment from the waitress  [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

:wink: jampott: "I've sold my rice burner, Scotty's S4 is just sooo much quicker and sounds soooo much nicer than my station wagon. Maybe I can fit the dogs in Norman's car...








:idea: get a TT-R instead 8) 









Happy Christmas [smiley=santa.gif] 
SBJ


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Simon,

Are those tyres road legal? :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

SBJ said:


> :wink: jampott: "I've sold my rice burner, Scotty's S4 is just sooo much quicker and sounds soooo much nicer than my station wagon. Maybe I can fit the dogs in Norman's car...


Ah look @ that off road suspension :wink: Note the unique colour - Amulet with a tinge of A140/A12/A14/A10 



SBJ said:


> :idea: get a TT-R instead 8)


I'd like to see Tim trying to fit his dogs in that TT-R


----------

